

Police Partner with License Plate Readers - DanielBMarkham
http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2010-03-03-license-plate-cameras_N.htm

======
DanielBMarkham
I was with a team spec'ing out a system ten years ago and we were already
talking about this.

I'm guessing, but I'd think they're probably piloting automatic facial
recognition right now in various cities. That's from a moving car, not from
CCTV (I know that the CCTV guys have been working with live systems for many
years now)

